# moving and summer stuff



## Guest (May 6, 2002)

hey, just recovering from moving last week. anyone else agree that after travelling, moving is possibly the worst thing? i've been totally stressed, and not eating right or getting enough sleep. and nobody could understand why i was tired and didn't want to go out this weekend! i needed time to rest and recover! all that talk about telling friends on one of the topics totally hits home. i almost told my best friend, who is a guy, about it yesterday, but i just couldn't. i kinda told him more about how i've been feeling though, cause earlier in the day, he'd totally harped on me about not going out on friday. then he went on this big rant about how i never want to go anywhere cool or try new things. it's just cause he likes going on little road trips, and camping, which are two of the worst things for me! but so i explained how i get really scared about going out to do stuff like that because i'm worried i'll get sick out in the middle of nowhere. and that it's not just 'allergies' which is what i've been telling people. i actually also have endometriosis on top of this, but i think i'm going to keep working up the nerve to actually tell him what i have.at least summer is ariving though, even though i'm doing summer school again instead of going home. if i don't do school, i won't be able to graduate in april, so it's gotta be done. what are the rest of you up to for the summer?midge.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh man, i have a very busy summer. I would LOVE to do road trips and visit my friends at university around the country, or go camping in the summer but it sjust not on the cards for me right now.I will be working all summer i hope, except for 2 weeks when i am away. I am going to the Black Forest in Germany for 2 days then to somewhere in Italy (not sure where).Then in Ausgust i am going to Barcelona in Spain for week. Both of these trips are big coach journeys and that worries me a lot but i have done it before i should be fine. I just have to be careful about drinking the water.I have to agree, moving is quite stressful. I have to move back to my parents for the summer and i am DREADING it.Hope you catch up on your sleep soon.Spliff


----------



## slammjamminlammy (Sep 10, 2001)

Hey, I'm about to start finals, but after that I will have to pack and move - ugh! It is my least favorite acitivitythis summer I will be hangig aroud my college working for my advisor as a researh assistant. Hopefully I will get some hiking in as well, if I feel good.Everyone rest up and have a good summer


----------

